# Upset about cookie prices? Its easy to send Nintendo a message.



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 19, 2018)

I think we can all agree 50 leaf tickets is insane to gamble for a single item. 
To send a message to Nintendo about it, open Pocket Camp. 
Hit the "More" tab > Misc. > Feedback. 

It's not likely they'll change the event since it's already began, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Apr 19, 2018)

I know, right? When they said they'd be charging leaf tickets, I was thinking, 3, 5, or _maybe_ 10.
But 50 tickets is *insane*.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2018)

I agree with this.  Maybe if a bunch of people submit similar complaints something will be done.


----------



## allainah (Apr 19, 2018)

yeah I don't think they will change the price since it would be unfair to those of us who already spent our tickets on it?

but maybe they'll lower prices for future fortune cookies


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 19, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I know, right? When they said they'd be charging leaf tickets, I was thinking, 3, 5, or _maybe_ 10.
> But 50 tickets is *insane*.



Right? I'd be totally fine with paying 5, maybe 10 at the tops, but 50 is outrageous. It's sad that it's clearly just a money grab.


----------



## J087 (Apr 19, 2018)

Why change something that works?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 19, 2018)

My point is they will sell more tickets if it's cheaper.


----------



## allainah (Apr 19, 2018)

J087 said:


> Why change something that works?



yeah ngl i've probably spent $40+ on this app.
and i used 450 of my tickets on the cookies already :/

most phone apps are money grabbers so idk why everyone is so shocked


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 19, 2018)

I sent in my two cents. Hope this evokes something out of them...


----------



## ESkill (Apr 19, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> My point is they will sell more tickets if it's cheaper.



I agree. I've spent a couple bucks on the app so far, I think like 5 bucks. I'd be willing to spend more if I knew my money would go farther.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 19, 2018)

They won’t lower the price. People have been and will spend $$ on leaf tickets to buy fortune cookies for 50 tickets each.


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2018)

The best way to send them a message is not to buy them.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 20, 2018)

Also, be sure not to buy Leaf Tickets for any reason. Money speaks louder than words.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 20, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> My point is they will sell more tickets if it's cheaper.



exactly. and I told them as much. I would buy tickets if the cookies cost a reasonable amount. I wouldn't mind as much then.


----------



## Patronus (Apr 20, 2018)

The thing that upset me the most about this new fortune cookie event is the stamp cards..
I missed out on the first two events of animal crossing and I've been dying to get the christmas decor but I can't get the stamp cards if I'm not buying cookies with Leaf Tickets. And since I'm a free to play pocket camper It's pretty much impossible for me to get stuff out of the christmas collection - especially since the time limit is only 30 days.
I was lucky enough to have saved up about 600 Leaf tickets before the event started so I managed to get 1 stamp card but that's not nearly enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> exactly. and I told them as much. I would buy tickets if the cookies cost a reasonable amount. I wouldn't mind as much then.



Same here, I never buy Leaf Tickets but I was actually debating it for this event because I just loved the items you could get but then I went to look at the pricings of Leaf Tickets and the pricing of the cookies and it was just not worth it at all.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 20, 2018)

Patronus said:


> The thing that upset me the most about this new fortune cookie event is the stamp cards..
> I missed out on the first two events of animal crossing and I've been dying to get the christmas decor but I can't get the stamp cards if I'm not buying cookies with Leaf Tickets. And since I'm a free to play pocket camper It's pretty much impossible for me to get stuff out of the christmas collection - especially since the time limit is only 30 days.
> I was lucky enough to have saved up about 600 Leaf tickets before the event started so I managed to get 1 stamp card but that's not nearly enough.
> 
> ...



I for one feel also feel charging a full stamp card for 1 old holiday item is ridiculous! The normal cookies should have stamps for those.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 20, 2018)

I would gladly spend money to buy items that I want, but I would never buy tickets to get a 3% chance of getting an item I want.


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (Apr 21, 2018)

I figured there'd be people who were mad about the cookie prices. And I'm right there with em


----------



## John Wick (Apr 21, 2018)

Microtransactions, in AC. 

You couldn't _pay me_ to play PC.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 21, 2018)

Apart from the free marshal ones we got as daily logins, I bought two, totalizing 5 marshal cookies. And three of them were shirts, argh! If at least the prizes would be a little more varied...


----------



## lizardon (Apr 22, 2018)

They want users to spend all their tickets, so then users can put in money and they can get something


----------

